# Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site



## Mule (Mar 3, 2010)

Here is a handout that was given at the 2009 Building Officials of Texas meeting.

Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 3, 2010)

Re: Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site

Thanks Mule, very helpful


----------



## docgj (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site

Thanks Mule

docgj


----------



## cboboggs (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site

Thanks Mule!


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site

Thanx Mule!

Q. *1013.3 Opening Limitations*

Why would the code change to allow a 4-3/8" sphere between a guard rail height of 36" - 42" instead of the standard 4" sphere.

Who submitted this change, the Guard Rail Makers of China?

I hope while I'am inspecting I don't miss this one, can't waite to hear the contractor go off on me!     :evil:


----------



## Coug Dad (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site

The 2006  allowed an 8 inch opening above 34 inches.  I do not know why they dropped.  There were some nice looking guardrails with 4 inch openings up to 34 inches and then a larger opening above that to a single rail at the top.


----------



## RJJ (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site

Thanks! I have been working on this very issue for the contractors and builders!


----------



## FredK (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site

Thanks though we're going to stay 06 for the next few years it appears because of budget concerns.


----------



## peach (Mar 4, 2010)

Re: Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site

has to do with spacing on the new tread depth..

of course, most municipalities change the stair geometry to allow the older, steeper stairs, but they don't address the guards..


----------



## peach (Mar 6, 2010)

Re: Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site

not all changes are listed in the ICC handout.. some changes are not signficant.. some are.. you need to buy the book. (reasonably priced, I'm sure from ICC.. but they all won't be in there, either)...


----------



## Alan (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site

Thanks Mule...some good info.

One of my Inspectors pointed out something that surprised him:  2009 IRC has more pages than the 2009 IBC.

Have a great day!

~A


----------



## Mule (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site



			
				Alan said:
			
		

> One of my Inspectors pointed out something that surprised him:  2009 IRC has more pages than the 2009 IBC.Just doesn't seem right was his comment!
> 
> Have a great day!
> 
> ~A


Well you've got to think about it! The IRC has electrical, plumbing, gas, mechanical, swimming pools and so on within their text book. The IBC is strictly building.


----------



## jpranch (Mar 11, 2010)

Re: Significant Changes 2009 IRC IBC Handout Web Site

Thanks Mule. I'll put this to good use. jp


----------

